# Should I tell my parents?



## milehighchika91 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm currently dating the greatest guy. But I dont talk to my parents and not sure at this point in time if I want any kind of relationship with them til they go to a therapist or something. But I'm wondering if I should at least respect them as my parents and tell them i'm engaged? And if so, how should I tell them? And what about the wedding? Should I invite them? currently im thinking no, they cut almost all of my family members off from me when I was young, and Im afraid if i invite them, then the rest of my cousins, aunts, uncles, etc wont come..


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

That's really a tough decision. We don't know the pain and anguish your parents caused you. Some people are down right nasty! For example.. My ex h. He tore my daughter apart emotionally and is proud of it. She is nearly 18 and he hates the sight of her. He refuses to let her have contact with her siblings over the phone, he hangs up right away. If your parents are anything like my ex, it's best to keep them out of your life. My daughter has done nothing wrong and is a wonderful child. She never deserved to be treated that way. My ex is the angriest person I've ever come in contact with and defiantly abusive in many ways.

Good luck with your situation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Dating and engagement are different. Please clarify what the situation is.

If you have no contact with your parents and you assume that they will ruin your day, there is no sense in telling them.

My parents were not at my wedding, because my mother was impossible to be around. She was just too negative, loud and controlling.


----------



## milehighchika91 (Jan 23, 2012)

all i ever did with myself was go to college, work (olive garden), and church, and just hang out with my friends when i found the time. but my whole life theyve torn me down with everything ive done. the day i left, my dad hit me, and they put a restraining order on me. my other family members tell him to take it off but he says to them "if i do, my attorney says i'll end up in jail" we havent figured out why. i cant see my siblings. its been almost a year. but my boyfriend and i are getting married. the date isnt set yet. we have to save up money, so probably wont be for a couple years.


----------



## milehighchika91 (Jan 23, 2012)

he is wonderful. my best friend. hes the only person, not just a man in the world of dating, that has respected me. he encourages me and supports me and just makes me want to be a better person. i have a blast with him.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Well if there's a restraining order in place, you'd be in violation if you contacted them, regardless of why. As long as the RO is in place, it would be a violation if they came to your wedding. If they fix the rift, then they get to find out about the events in your life since it won't be illegal to communicate news like this to them.

Not a problem at all!


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

He could drop it if he wanted to. All he has to do is appear before the judge and say he is no longer in fear for his safety. Now on the other hand, if he pressed for charges against you and the DA filed, he mighht be getting pressure from them. But, he certainly drop it anytime he wants to. It is a very simple procedure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Also, if he somehow found out through the grapevine about the wedding then HE would be in violation of the order and could be arrested. Maybe that is what he means about being arrested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## milehighchika91 (Jan 23, 2012)

The RO is up in march. Idk I haven't announced we are getting married yet so they wouldn't know that yet. Well I don't think I will invite them then...untill they get professional help. Anger management or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

